# STAFF BANKING INFORMATION SHEET



## Sgt_McWatt (21 Jun 2005)

Well, I let the bank teller fill out the information right onto the sheet and she screwed up. So I was wondering if any one knows where I can get a replacement Banking information sheet. The kind used at Blackdown.
Regards,


----------



## ouyin2000 (21 Jun 2005)

phone the Blackdown Staffing Officer (phone number should be on their website), and have them fax you a new one


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2005)

Oh, I saw the title and was going to post my recipe for coconut macaroons, but I see you meant BANKING.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jun 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Oh, I saw the title and was going to post my recipe for coconut macaroons, but I see you meant BANKING.



 ;D All that and its only the start of the day.........


----------



## Ranger (21 Jun 2005)

Nicely done Ranger Rick, and thanks to you, those of us who like to jump on people for a small spelling mistake, you gave them a perfect opportunity. Have fun at camp!!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (21 Jun 2005)

WELL THANK YOU EVERY ONE 
ha ha ha..... Yes I made a mistake, I just wanted to make sure before I call them, that there is no other on line source where I can just print one off. 
Regards,


----------



## Jonny Boy (21 Jun 2005)

well when i went to my bank (CIBC) and asked them to fill out the sheet that the camp provided, they told me that they did not fill those out. instead they filled out a different sheet, one that the bank provided. it had all the info on it and worked fine.   so i would go to your bank and just ask for a copy of all your banking info, make sure they know that it is for summer employment and that it is for paying purposes. hope that helped.


----------

